# Ella Has A New Home!!! YIPEEE!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Nope, it's NOT me ~ LOL

So yes, another happy ending. Well, as long as she doesn't pull a "Winter".

Our sweet little Ella will be moving to Arizona. She will be moving to a beautiful home,
with the love of a wonderful couple, and will have a little "poodle" buddy to play with. :wub: 

I'm so excited for her. She is so flippin' awesome, loveable, playful, just an all around good girl.
This couple is very lucky to adopt her. I know they will love her 'til the end. 

They will be driving out to pick her up. Haven't worked out the details yet, but should be soon.
I know they are very anxious to get their hands on her. I don't blame them. I will sure miss her,
so will Oliver. They have become the best of friends already.

Now, I'm looking for the perfect dress to put on LBB. :HistericalSmiley: 

Steve, you're in the area, so if they notice, they will return him to you ~ :smrofl:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Deb, that is wonderful. How long have you had Ella if you don't mind me asking.....

I'm so happy she will be moving to her furever home.  I'm sure you will miss her.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, this is SO weird! I had my phone in hand, ready to call you about Ella, and thought "well, maybe I should check SM"!! I'm so happy for our girl. Sounds like a perfect home. :wub: :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wonderful news!! I'm so happy to hear that. May she live the rest of her life in comfort and surrounded by love!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Jan 23 2009, 05:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712140


> Deb, that is wonderful. How long have you had Ella if you don't mind me asking.....
> 
> I'm so happy she will be moving to her furever home.  I'm sure you will miss her.[/B]



She arrived early November, so just over a couple months. Here's the original thread, along with
the "before" pics, of this sweet little angel. :wub: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=39886&hl= 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=40241&hl=


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's fantastic for Ella! :aktion033: It seems like you just got her.....and now she's going home!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb,


I gotta get to work as you are passin me like I am standing still...  

Way to go Deb!!

How about a current pic of Ella?


Where do these people live in AZ?

We would be happy to pick up Ella and deliver her to her new home <evil laugh>


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOO-HOO FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: 

Today I started out in a twit worrying about little Jenny and trying to make some headway between work time and then ending on such a good news with her and now little Ella getting her forever home.. ahhh how great is this!!!!!!! 

YES! DEB!!!* We HAVE to see an updated photo of this precious little Ella!! *


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for Ella! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 23 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712157


> Deb,
> 
> 
> I gotta get to work as you are passin me like I am standing still...
> ...


They live in Scottsdale ~ LOL

This lovely couple has a dog, who looks just like Ella. They fell in love, and couldn't get her
out of their minds. 

Wow!! Will they be surprised "Ella" doesn't have any eyes, and is a male. Be ready for the "return" Steve. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Way to go Deb and Ella! That's wonderful news.
Can we have a new picture before she goes. I'd love to see her now that she's had lots of TLC. :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 23 2009, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712185


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 23 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712157





> Deb,
> 
> 
> I gotta get to work as you are passin me like I am standing still...
> ...


They live in Scottsdale ~ LOL

This lovely couple has a dog, who looks just like Ella. They fell in love, and couldn't get her
out of their minds. 

Wow!! Will they be surprised "Ella" doesn't have any eyes, and is a male. Be ready for the "return" Steve. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hey... I've called Mary and gotten their contact info. Boy are they going to be surprised at the great service we provide when I deliver her in one hour....

Tiffany ... stop barking! Ops... I meant Ella....

She just about knows her new name.... :smtease:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 23 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712167


> WOO-HOO FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili:
> 
> Today I started out in a twit worrying about little Jenny and trying to make some headway between work time and then ending on such a good news with her and now little Ella getting her forever home.. ahhh how great is this!!!!!!!
> 
> YES! DEB!!!* We HAVE to see an updated photo of this precious little Ella!! *[/B]



This is what I was thinking! Maybe SM luck is changing and our dogs will all by healthy and in forever homes!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Deb, this is great news for Ella!!! I'm so happy for her!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a wonderful ending for such a sweetheart of a girl. Miss Ella is going to her forever home!!! After seeing the pics of her injuries and coming to live with you Deb and now getting a forever place to live. Dreams do come true!!!! :wub: :wub: Do I hear an AMEN?????? :chili: :chili: :grouphug: :chili: :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: Yipppppeeeeee! :chili: We are so excited for Ella! :chili:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)




----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:chili: :aktion033: arty: :tender: What wonderful news! I am so thrilled to hear Ella has a forever home. Good job Deb. Maybe they'll want Oliver too?? You are going to miss that special girl, Ella, aren't you? Bitter sweet. You are the best. Give sweet Ella kisses & hugs for me please.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Steve! Love to see that beautiful and HEALTHY! looking little girl! What a difference!...Amazing what some TLC can do!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yahoo :chili: :chili: Finally some good news about our babies. Way to go Deb.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

What GREAT NEWS!!
If you get chance can you post a new Pic of her!! ??


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

hooray! congrats to you little miss ella, you have hit the lottery TWICE in the last couple of months, you lucky girl you!!!!

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm so happy for little miss Ella. She is such a cutie :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I honestly feel like I could sit here and cry tears of joy for sweet Ella! I'm so happy for her and you. You've done an awesome job with her. Are you going to share all of Ella's story with her new family? It would be pretty hard to see and hear what horrors she has gone through. God bless you little Ella.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 23 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712208


> [/B]


Oh she looks great! I'm so happy to hear that sweet little Ella has found a forever home. You've done a wonderful job with her Deb.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:chili: This is so awesome! :chili: 

Linda


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Yay for Ella! I'm so happy she's going to a forever home! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is wonderful news!!! I am so happy for Ella. She really deserved a wonderful forever home after what her previous owners put her through. God Bless her little soul. :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I am so happy for Ella.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

That is wonderful news for miss Ella! :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG Ella has blossomed into a little beauty - she looks a bit like Bella in the pic .. (well Bella has now short hair) - isn't Ella the one who turned out to be a poodle after her grooming ... :shocked: 

Poor Oliver is going to miss his old girlfriend - awwwwwwwwwwww

Tell Oliver - Bella is just down the road for him .. (she's younger too !!) 

Deb you did such a great job with her - what a makeover she had at Casa Del Caca ..

I think LBB will look good in Pink !! ... and don't forget the bow - and maybe some sunglasses B)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: So happy to hear the news!! Yippieeeeeee for Ella!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thats such wonderful news - yeah for Ella!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Are they there yet? :chili: :chili:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

great news arty: hard to say good bye though but sounds like a great family for her :thumbsup:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Errr....a.... Miss Debra.... wakee....wakee....



Are they there yet??????


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 30 2009, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715847


> Errr....a.... Miss Debra.... wakee....wakee....
> 
> 
> 
> Are they there yet?????? [/B]



LOL ~ I was in the shower. I know, I know, it's about time I took a shower ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Anyway, Steve. We're looking for a 'Denny's' or something, directly off the 91. They are wanting
a huge sign "landmark", so it will be a quick off, and back on the freeway. I don't have time to drive far,
so I was thinking around the Savi Ranch area. I don't want them driving in circles in Savi Ranch, though.

Do you take the 60 from the 91? That's what their directions have them doing, but why not stay on the
91??


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715928


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 30 2009, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715847





> Errr....a.... Miss Debra.... wakee....wakee....
> 
> 
> 
> Are they there yet?????? [/B]



LOL ~ I was in the shower. I know, I know, it's about time I took a shower ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Anyway, Steve. We're looking for a 'Denny's' or something, directly off the 91. They are wanting
a huge sign "landmark", so it will be a quick off, and back on the freeway. I don't have time to drive far,
so I was thinking around the Savi Ranch area. I don't want them driving in circles in Savi Ranch, though.

Do you take the 60 from the 91? That's what their directions have them doing, but why not stay on the
91??
[/B][/QUOTE]

We typically just take I-10 to north of Riverside and then go 60 the rest of the way Deb. Peg has managed to memorize every gas station and every place to eat on that route between Phoenix and LA!! We have only done the 91 a couple of times and I am afraid you don't have that memorized well. let me see what I can find though.

When are they driving over?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 30 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715948


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715928





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 30 2009, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715847





> Errr....a.... Miss Debra.... wakee....wakee....
> 
> 
> 
> Are they there yet?????? [/B]



LOL ~ I was in the shower. I know, I know, it's about time I took a shower ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Anyway, Steve. We're looking for a 'Denny's' or something, directly off the 91. They are wanting
a huge sign "landmark", so it will be a quick off, and back on the freeway. I don't have time to drive far,
so I was thinking around the Savi Ranch area. I don't want them driving in circles in Savi Ranch, though.

Do you take the 60 from the 91? That's what their directions have them doing, but why not stay on the
91??
[/B][/QUOTE]

We typically just take I-10 to north of Riverside and then go 60 the rest of the way Deb. Peg has managed to memorize every gas station and every place to eat on that route between Phoenix and LA!! We have only done the 91 a couple of times and I am afraid you don't have that memorized well. let me see what I can find though.

When are they driving over?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hate to do this, but I'm just going to have them meet us at the "Sports Bar", directly off the 91, and Kraemer Blvd.
They have outdoor seating, which is fenced off. And only a mile from my house ~ LOL

John (you met him once over here) will be coming from San Diego to help. So if they don't allow dogs in that area, 
he'll walk them around a bit, while we eat. I'll just ask for a "doggie" bag for John ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh, they are leaving Arizona first thing in the morning.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm at a disadvantage here Deb but I'd meet them at the IHOP at 131 N Kraemer Blvd in Placentia. That is just north of Chapman and Kraemer Blvd. Pretty close to you too. Tell them to take the Kraemer Blvd exit off of 91 north to Chapman. Their number is 714-528-7838 if you want to double check if they are really there. This was done on Mapquest... I've never been to that particular IHOP!

Also, don't forget to tell them to join SpoiledMaltese.... or the adoption becomes null and void!! :smtease: 


Better yet, tell them I'll come over and "visit" them if they don't post!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715960


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 30 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715948





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715928





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 30 2009, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715847





> Errr....a.... Miss Debra.... wakee....wakee....
> 
> 
> 
> Are they there yet?????? [/B]



LOL ~ I was in the shower. I know, I know, it's about time I took a shower ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Anyway, Steve. We're looking for a 'Denny's' or something, directly off the 91. They are wanting
a huge sign "landmark", so it will be a quick off, and back on the freeway. I don't have time to drive far,
so I was thinking around the Savi Ranch area. I don't want them driving in circles in Savi Ranch, though.

Do you take the 60 from the 91? That's what their directions have them doing, but why not stay on the
91??
[/B][/QUOTE]

We typically just take I-10 to north of Riverside and then go 60 the rest of the way Deb. Peg has managed to memorize every gas station and every place to eat on that route between Phoenix and LA!! We have only done the 91 a couple of times and I am afraid you don't have that memorized well. let me see what I can find though.

When are they driving over?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hate to do this, but I'm just going to have them meet us at the "Sports Bar", directly off the 91, and Kraemer Blvd.
They have outdoor seating, which is fenced off. And only a mile from my house ~ LOL

John (you met him once over here) will be coming from San Diego to help. So if they don't allow dogs in that area, 
he'll walk them around a bit, while we eat. I'll just ask for a "doggie" bag for John ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh, they are leaving Arizona first thing in the morning.
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL!! We came up with the SAME street!! 

Well, the sports bar and IHOP are pretty close to each other!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 30 2009, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715964


> I'm at a disadvantage here Deb but I'd meet them at the IHOP at 131 N Kraemer Blvd in Placentia. That is just north of Chapman and Kraemer Blvd. Pretty close to you too. Tell them to take the Kraemer Blvd exit off of 91 north to Chapman. Their number is 714-528-7838 if you want to double check if they are really there. This was done on Mapquest... I've never been to that particular IHOP!
> 
> Also, don't forget to tell them to join SpoiledMaltese.... or the adoption becomes null and void!! :smtease:
> 
> ...



Oh, believe me, Steve - Deb and I know the IHOP!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

PS - Are they there yet?


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is wonderful!!! I am so happy for Ella. arty:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 30 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715972


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 30 2009, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715964





> I'm at a disadvantage here Deb but I'd meet them at the IHOP at 131 N Kraemer Blvd in Placentia. That is just north of Chapman and Kraemer Blvd. Pretty close to you too. Tell them to take the Kraemer Blvd exit off of 91 north to Chapman. Their number is 714-528-7838 if you want to double check if they are really there. This was done on Mapquest... I've never been to that particular IHOP!
> 
> Also, don't forget to tell them to join SpoiledMaltese.... or the adoption becomes null and void!! :smtease:
> 
> ...



Oh, believe me, Steve - Deb and I know the IHOP!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

PS - Are they there yet?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh... I've never been to an IHOP that served alcohol.... :smtease: 

Zing!!


Darn it is good to know I've not lost my touch!! :biggrin:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715960


> [Well, the sports bar and IHOP are pretty close to each other!![/B]


To heck with pancakes; I vote for the bar!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jan 30 2009, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715989


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715960





> [Well, the sports bar and IHOP are pretty close to each other!![/B]


To heck with pancakes; I vote for the bar!

[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: So do I, so it's a plan!! The Bar it is. 

And, Steve, yep, the IHOP is within walking distance from my house. Linda, and I, ate there a couple times.
Not to worry, though, we hit the bar afterwords ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715998


> QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jan 30 2009, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715989





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715960





> [Well, the sports bar and IHOP are pretty close to each other!![/B]


To heck with pancakes; I vote for the bar!

[/B][/QUOTE]

And, Steve, yep, the IHOP is within walking distance from my house. Linda, and I, ate there a couple times.
Not to worry, though, we hit the bar afterwords ~ :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think I am going to start a new tradition after Sunday morning breakfast out... :wine:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715998


> QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jan 30 2009, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715989





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715960





> [Well, the sports bar and IHOP are pretty close to each other!![/B]


To heck with pancakes; I vote for the bar!

[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: So do I, so it's a plan!! The Bar it is. 

And, Steve, yep, the IHOP is within walking distance from my house. Linda, and I, ate there a couple times.
Not to worry, though, we hit the bar afterwords ~ :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Steve, when Deb says "hit", she means it...LMFAO!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 30 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716056


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715998





> QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jan 30 2009, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715989





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715960





> [Well, the sports bar and IHOP are pretty close to each other!![/B]


To heck with pancakes; I vote for the bar!

[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: So do I, so it's a plan!! The Bar it is. 

And, Steve, yep, the IHOP is within walking distance from my house. Linda, and I, ate there a couple times.
Not to worry, though, we hit the bar afterwords ~ :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Steve, when Deb says "hit", she means it...LMFAO!!!   
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: LMAO ~ Or should I say, "My Nose Off" ~ lol


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 02:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716063


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 30 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716056





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715998





> QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jan 30 2009, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715989





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715960





> [Well, the sports bar and IHOP are pretty close to each other!![/B]


To heck with pancakes; I vote for the bar!

[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: So do I, so it's a plan!! The Bar it is. 

And, Steve, yep, the IHOP is within walking distance from my house. Linda, and I, ate there a couple times.
Not to worry, though, we hit the bar afterwords ~ :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Steve, when Deb says "hit", she means it...LMFAO!!!   
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: LMAO ~ Or should I say, "My Nose Off" ~ lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sounds to me like you women might have a story to tell your uncle Steve.... B)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 30 2009, 04:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716099


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 02:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716063





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 30 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716056





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715998





> QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jan 30 2009, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715989





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715960





> [Well, the sports bar and IHOP are pretty close to each other!![/B]


To heck with pancakes; I vote for the bar!

[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: So do I, so it's a plan!! The Bar it is. 

And, Steve, yep, the IHOP is within walking distance from my house. Linda, and I, ate there a couple times.
Not to worry, though, we hit the bar afterwords ~ :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Steve, when Deb says "hit", she means it...LMFAO!!!   
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: LMAO ~ Or should I say, "My Nose Off" ~ lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sounds to me like you women might have a story to tell your uncle Steve.... B) 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Not on your life, Uncle Stevie...or, you can start the bidding!

What am I bid for this story?? :chili: :chili: :chili: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

yay for ella , chili's all around :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 30 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716168


> yay for ella , chili's all around :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]



Definately :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

So they will arrive around 2PM this afternoon. I picked out a lovely dress, of my Daisy's (one of the smaller ones)
which Ella looks lovely in. I have her bags packed. 

I can't wait for them to meet!! I just know they will love her!! 

I'm sure going to miss my little Poodle. Of course Henry says, "Don't let the door hit you, on the way out" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 31 2009, 09:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716532


> QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 30 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716168





> yay for ella , chili's all around :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]



Definately :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

So they will arrive around 2PM this afternoon. I picked out a lovely dress, of my Daisy's (one of the smaller ones)
which Ella looks lovely in. I have her bags packed. 

I can't wait for them to meet!! I just know they will love her!! 

I'm sure going to miss my little Poodle. Of course Henry says, "Don't let the door hit you, on the way out" :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok Deb... go get your camera, recharge the batteries and then strap the thing around your neck.

There will be pictures posted during this event.... or.... I will become even more annoying than I normally am.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:chili: This is wonderful! :chili: Please take pictures to share. 

Linda


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm coming late on this one ..

1st - IHOP serves alcohol ?
2nd - Are they there yet ?
3rd - Where are the pics ?
4th - Is my little Oliver boy looking for Ella the Poodle ?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Saint Deb.... I THINK you owe us a picture or two and a status report....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 31 2009, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716828


> Saint Deb.... I THINK you owe us a picture or two and a status report.... [/B]



Yuppers--come on, Deb!! Or did you stop at the IHOP that serves alcohol?? :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 31 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716831


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 31 2009, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716828





> Saint Deb.... I THINK you owe us a picture or two and a status report.... [/B]



Yuppers--come on, Deb!! Or did you stop at the IHOP that serves alcohol?? :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]



No, it's Saturday night. She is probably at the sports bar that serves pancakes with John.... artytime: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Any News? I think adoption photos deserve a fresh post!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

If she's at THIS bar, Steve, I wouldn't wait up... :wine: 

[attachment=47706eb_062608_resized.jpg]


QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 31 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716838


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 31 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716831





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 31 2009, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716828





> Saint Deb.... I THINK you owe us a picture or two and a status report.... [/B]



Yuppers--come on, Deb!! Or did you stop at the IHOP that serves alcohol?? :smrofl: :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]



No, it's Saturday night. She is probably at the sports bar that serves pancakes with John.... artytime: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Linda, you're bad! :w00t: That beer is bigger than Deb. :w00t: 

Deb, put the beer down - we want pictures!!!!! 

Linda


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 31 2009, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716852


> If she's at THIS bar, Steve, I wouldn't wait up... :wine:
> 
> [attachment=47706eb_062608_resized.jpg]
> 
> ...





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 31 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716831





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 31 2009, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716828





> Saint Deb.... I THINK you owe us a picture or two and a status report.... [/B]



Yuppers--come on, Deb!! Or did you stop at the IHOP that serves alcohol?? :smrofl: :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]



No, it's Saturday night. She is probably at the sports bar that serves pancakes with John.... artytime: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL!!! I have a feeling we were not supposed to see this picture Linda. What other ones do you have?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You bone heads!!

Gotta love it!! :dancing banana: :dancing banana: 

So our Ella is off to her new home. Oh yes, I cried. Here's a few pics. More to come.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I think I will just cry with you.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, my, how fantastic! Ella has her furever home! They look like twins in this picture:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

At least you don't have to worry about empty nest syndrome...LMFAO

I'm glad that Ella got a great home, I know you'll miss her. Henry, too...NOT!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb,

How big of a girl is Ella? She looks like she could be Rocky's sister. 

I'm pretty certain Rocky is a Bichon Maltese mix.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Great job Deb!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 


Were they driving back tonight?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What great pictures - I'm so happy for Ella, and I know you are too, Deb, even though you'll miss her. :crying: :biggrin: 
Now Linda, about that picture...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh, the pics are so great!!! I'm soooooo happy for Ella!!!!!!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm so happy she has a new home! I'm gunna cry a little too.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh honey,
I'm crying, too! You're such a great Mommy #1. 

My tears have turned to laughter. I just remembered the picture of you that Linda posted. Holy Sh t, so funny!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 31 2009, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716952


> Oh honey,
> I'm crying, too! You're such a great Mommy #1.
> 
> My tears have turned to laughter. I just remembered the picture of you that Linda posted. Holy Sh t, so funny!
> xoxoxoxoxo[/B]



I'll pay you money Kerry if you can find out what the story is with that!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 31 2009, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716955


> QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 31 2009, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716952





> Oh honey,
> I'm crying, too! You're such a great Mommy #1.
> 
> My tears have turned to laughter. I just remembered the picture of you that Linda posted. Holy Sh t, so funny!
> xoxoxoxoxo[/B]



I'll pay you money Kerry if you can find out what the story is with that!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm in. That glass looks like a weapon!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 1 2009, 12:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716981


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 31 2009, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716955





> QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 31 2009, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716952





> Oh honey,
> I'm crying, too! You're such a great Mommy #1.
> 
> My tears have turned to laughter. I just remembered the picture of you that Linda posted. Holy Sh t, so funny!
> xoxoxoxoxo[/B]



I'll pay you money Kerry if you can find out what the story is with that!!  
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm in. That glass looks like a weapon!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Once again, who will start the bidding????


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's Ella's new mommy, and sister, Beatrice:

And Linda, I demand commission. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ella looks so pretty. Deb you did such a great job! Another success story


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh Ella looks beautiful and lovely little Beatrice - I think Bella could be related to them .. (a bit) ..
Deb ... I'm going to cry - I can see the love that is just bouncing out of those photos from the way you hold your babies ... awwwww
It's a shame they find ways to whack you over the head with casts, jump off bannisters - it's just a shame :HistericalSmiley: 

Bye sweet girl Ella or Tiffany - go get spoiled your forever home - ANOTHER MALTESE MIRACLE ... 

PS - those prosthesis eyeballs look great - they never picked up on it ..


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, how sweet.

What a great Foster Mommy you are.

Ella looks like she's going to be very happy in her new forever home. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's the slide show, with a pic of Oliver ~ LOL

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?...mp;conn_speed=1


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Deb,

This has to be the most beautiful picture I have ever seen. Bawling my eyes out. Do you realize how special you are?
This picture is just priceless, and so are you.

[attachment=47724:Angel_Deb.jpg]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 1 2009, 05:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717038


> Deb,
> 
> This has to be the most beautiful picture I have ever seen. Bawling my eyes out. Do you realize how special you are?
> This picture is just priceless, and so are you.
> ...


I thought the same thing when I saw that picture!! The second I saw it the tears just welled up! 

Deb, another success story... you are one amazing lady!!! Ella looks sooo beautiful and looks like she has found a wonderful home! Know it has to be so bittersweet for you!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*That is a BEAUTIFUL picture. The LOVE permeates through the screen.
Deb has a special heart. :wub: *


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This picture is about one of the sweetest I've ever seen. Her little soul is shining through! Look at the love on her face. :wub: :wub: 









OK - for some reason the picture isn't showing. I mean the second from the last on your slideshow.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Awwwww Ella looks beautiful! My how she blossomed under your care. And it looks like she is going to a wonderful, loving home. How great that she has a new sister to play with. What a wonderful success story. I just love seeing the end result of what a super foster parent can do for one of these precious little ones.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What a wonderful slide show! It must be very hard for you to give that baby up, but rewarding to see her blossom under your care and go to
what seems to be a perfect furever home with a cute sister to play with. Have a wonderful life, sweet Ella :wub: !!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Email I just received from Ella's new mommy:


Ella and Bea both snuggled with me last night..

E seems to know the house already, and the two are
inseparable...will get more pics.

Ella likes the backyard and has 3 fave spots already to 
go to..she has aquired the lounge chair for extra sunning...the rug
below for cooler and by the rocks for cooler yet. Bea has the
other chaise lounge.

Ella responds to no very well and acts like it is awful to hear
and comes up to apologize after..She is very concerning and
wants todo what is right.

Bea acts very proud and stands taller to show her things...
you can tell Bea is saying...look at this..

Was worried if Ella was too big to hurt 'Bea when playing, but
she seems to be careful - boy do they play!

Hope you're doing okay.. ..thinking of you and the gang.

Hey the pictues of me, will help my diet...aargggggg.
Mardi, Mac
Ella and Bea


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sounds like she is already settling in well! How wonderful for Ella. I'm so happy for her. It sounds like she's definitely found her forever home. :bysmilie: Pardon me while I sniffle a little.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 2 2009, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718042


> Sounds like she is already settling in well! How wonderful for Ella. I'm so happy for her. It sounds like she's definitely found her forever home. :bysmilie: Pardon me while I sniffle a little.[/B]


Oh, I know. I picture Bea, and Ella, running around. I wish I were there. Bea is such a doll, and Ella is sooooo sweet.

They will be the best of friends ~ :wub: 

So, yep, a happy ending. I sure miss her, though. What a good girl. I'm so proud of her. 

Enjoy your new life, little Ella. You, and Bea, deserve the best life has to offer.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I love your update, Deb! Sounds like Elaa is fitting right in, bless her wee heart!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a wonderful update!! Sooo heartwarming to know things are going so well for little Ella! Thanks to YOU DEB!! this precious little girl's life has taken such a wonderful turn-around!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 2 2009, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718029


> Email I just received from Ella's new mommy:
> 
> 
> Ella and Bea both snuggled with me last night..
> ...


Wow Deb!! I can't believe they are playing already. That is amazing....


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Aww, I believe I'll have to cry a little too. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww *** sniff sniff ********

Shame you can't train your own gang Deb ... lol :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Feb 3 2009, 01:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718308


> Shame you can't train your own gang Deb ... lol :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



LMFAO ~ :smrofl: 

You are crackin' me up. :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh, LBB's headed your way. LOL

Please train him to quit coming back to my house ~ :rofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yipeeee! Another great update :chili: 

Hi, just got back from errands..
yes, they got to go. Actually, Mac is walking Ella right now by
herself...they really have bonded,too.

They were both in their car seats and love it! Ella really likes
hers, I can tell.


I think Ella has JR (Jack Russell in her)...she really can jump.
She is starting to squat, imitating Bea...hahah..I really think
Ella is glad to get away from all those boys.

They play constantly, and give each other kisses. Ella found
a baby bunny this am...luckily, it is okay, brought them in, and
somewhere the mama came and got the baby..I mean baby,
its eyes were still shut..Ella and Bea were so excited to find it!

Bea doesn't know what to do when Ella takes her stuffed puppy
(it looks like Bea) and humps it. hahaah...she must have learned that from the 
boys.

Wonder if she use to be a boy and had a sex change operation!

Bea tries to show Ella how to ring the bell.

Do you miss her??? She looks out the window, wonder if she
is looking for you...

How are you doing?
Hugs,


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE


> I think Ella has JR (Jack Russell in her)...she really can jump.[/B]


LMAO - didn't you tell her about Ella's gymnastics??

I'm really glad she's getting along so well. 

QUOTE


> Do you miss her??? She looks out the window, wonder if she is looking for you...[/B]


I'm sure that she misses you and the gang (Oliver).

If Ella has JR in her, what's Henry's excuse? :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

What a great email - poor Ella looks out the window ?

I think she learnt a bit too much at your house, let me see ... hunting, humping, jumping ... 

What did those boys teach her anyway :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I was :shocked: shocked at the before pics. The poor little thing, but I'm happy that she's going to a much better furever home. She'll be treated like the princess she is. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 5 2009, 09:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720260


> Yipeeee! Another great update :chili:
> 
> Hi, just got back from errands..
> yes, they got to go. Actually, Mac is walking Ella right now by
> ...



Awww what a sweet update. And I can just picture Ella looking out the window...looking for her Mommy Angel :wub:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

God bless little Ella, and God bless you, too, Deb! This is one of the sweetest rescues I've read of ... to have seen how she came to you, and how she is now. A M A Z I N G !

Deb, do you keep any kind of journal of all the sweet souls you've rescued, with stories, photos, etc.? You could write a book, I know.

I just wonder how much duct tape you need to keep your heart in one piece. It has to have been shattered so many times. I know I am not alone when I say that I just wish I had the words to say how precious I think you are, and how much I admire and respect you. (Yeah, Steve, RESPECT!  ) (But I respect and admire you and Peg so much, too!)

Blessings to you all for the wonderful work you do! I love you for it! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a lovely update. I just love happy endings.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Deb, I'm so, so happy for Ella. That is wonderful news. Another happy ending thanks to you. God bless little Ella on her journey through her much improved life. God bless you for making it possible.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Feb 6 2009, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720644


> God bless little Ella, and God bless you, too, Deb! This is one of the sweetest rescues I've read of ... to have seen how she came to you, and how she is now. A M A Z I N G !
> 
> Deb, do you keep any kind of journal of all the sweet souls you've rescued, with stories, photos, etc.? You could write a book, I know.
> 
> ...



Great post... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Feb 6 2009, 11:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720644


> God bless little Ella, and God bless you, too, Deb! This is one of the sweetest rescues I've read of ... to have seen how she came to you, and how she is now. A M A Z I N G !
> 
> Deb, do you keep any kind of journal of all the sweet souls you've rescued, with stories, photos, etc.? You could write a book, I know.
> 
> ...



Ohhh Great !!!!!!!!!!! - another framed :w00t: sentence for the Steve Man !!!


----------

